# Blue buffalo.......?????



## SIAH (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok I have been feeding my pitty this for the last two months, is this food appropriate I want too gain some prespective from you guys, my buddy who I got SIAH from who is a breeder feeds his dogs BB and his dogs are in great shape nice coats and everything, I just wanna know what you guys think.?

Also, BullyMaxx, should I give this to my dog, or should I choose PlatinumCanine, Ive read that it is just like vitamins(Ive read all the ingredients and it all seems on the up and up), if so/or not--anybody have any other suggestions then.?

-BAY..


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

here these may help, there are tons of threads about blue buffaol , and bully max ect. Search button is up top there 
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/39624-dog-supplements-show-stopper-vs-nuvet-plus.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/40367-food.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/3749-pet-food-rating-comparison-chart.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/39638-stay-b-b-go-raw.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/39530-no-grain-dog-food.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/39068-bully-max.html


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

As far a bb goes my boy was on it and doing ok but his belly would act up and e would shake his head to itch his ears ananda some other thing so I went to the BB wilderness, the grain free one, and he has improved a lot. Been on it that last month or so and has worked great. If u don't have problems I would stick to why is working since thats a good food.


----------



## SIAH (Oct 5, 2011)

He seems too like it, he just dont really eat much, I dont know why that is, he only eats like 2- 2/12 cups a day and he is about 24lbs and 3months old........

And Angel always quick on the draw, thank you very much hun, I will def check them out....


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Blue Buffalo is probably the best food that Petsmart carries. And the amount you're feeding is probably fine. Don't worry about giving any supplements at this age, though. If you want to add something, make it a good puppy multivitamin. You might also add some oil (extra virgin olive oil, fish oil, etc) as that may help with the skin/coat problems you've been having. Leave off the bullymax or any other fun stuff unless you really think you need it later.


----------



## Dieselblue (Sep 17, 2011)

and one other thing ive gathered is bully max is junk cause i put a post up about it my self and that's the feed back i got


----------



## SIAH (Oct 5, 2011)

bahamutt99 said:


> Blue Buffalo is probably the best food that Petsmart carries. And the amount you're feeding is probably fine. Don't worry about giving any supplements at this age, though. If you want to add something, make it a good puppy multivitamin. You might also add some oil (extra virgin olive oil, fish oil, etc) as that may help with the skin/coat problems you've been having. Leave off the bullymax or any other fun stuff unless you really think you need it later.


Thank you very much, Im laying off the bullymaxx, and Im going to slowly switch to "Blue Buffalo Wilderness" which is available where I go, I do want the multivitamin for him-that I do want--along with some stuff for his joints that Ive been reading about in other threads, also the oil(extra virgin olive oil, olive oil, fish oil) what exactly do I do with it, put a little in his food/ put it on him/ feed it too him..??


----------

